# Heath Ledger Found Dead



## moneymajix (23 January 2008)

January 22, 2008, 4:42 pm

*Actor Heath Ledger Is Found Dead*

By Sewell Chan

The actor Heath Ledger was found dead this afternoon in an apartment building at 421 Broome Street in SoHo, according to the New York City police. Mr. Ledger was 28.

At 3:31 p.m., a masseuse arrived at Apartment 5A in the building for an appointment with Mr. Ledger, the police said. The masseuse was let in to the home by a housekeeper, who then knocked on the door of Mr. Ledger�s bedroom. When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Mr. Ledger unconscious. They shook him, but he did not respond. They immediately called the authorities. The police said they did not suspect foul play. Officials said pills fear found near the body.

Mr. Ledger, a native of Perth, Australia, won acclaim for his role as a co-star in Brokeback Mountain, a 2005 film. The film, based on a short story by Annie Proulx about two cowboys who fall in love, won critical acclaim. Reviewing the film in The New York Times, the critic Stephen Holden wrote, Mr. Ledger magically and mysteriously disappears beneath the skin of his lean, sinewy character. It is a great screen performance, as good as the best of Marlon Brando and Sean Penn.

Mr. Ledger met the actress Michelle Williams while filming Brokeback Mountain.The two actors fell into a very public romance. They had a daughter, Matilda Rose, who was born on Oct. 28, 2005. They moved to Brooklyn, but then separated last year.

Calls by The New York Times to Mara Buxbaum, a publicist for Mr. Ledger, and Steve Alexander, the actor's agent, were not immediately returned this afternoon.

Thomas J. Lueck contributed reporting.

source http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/22/actor-heath-ledger-is-found-dead/


----------



## Prospector (23 January 2008)

This is just so sad - such a talent and so young.  He looked so evil as the new 'Joker' in the next Batman movie. Damn drugs.  But if pills, then maybe he was more tormented than he appeared. Michelle must be devestated.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> But if pills, then maybe he was more tormented than he appeared. Michelle must be devestated.



 Sounds like an OD by initial reports. What a shame.


----------



## tronic72 (23 January 2008)

Really Sad. Have been a big fan of Heath since I saw him in Two Hands.

He will be sadly missed.


----------



## barnz2k (23 January 2008)

damn. Im OS and just tuned into net radio, first thing i head. sad.


----------



## adobee (23 January 2008)

he must have been invested in centro ...

very sad i must say i loved two hands and thought Heath was great.. word on the radio is he was found in the Olsens apartment..


----------



## barnz2k (23 January 2008)

confirmed it wasnt the olsen's apartment.
Gonna be really weird watching him as the joker. Heard he did a really good job on it.


----------



## Timmy (23 January 2008)

Hearing the news throughout the morning and the day...only now really sinking in .... young talented Australian, tragedy for him and his family.


----------



## Judd (23 January 2008)

This may sound odd but I've never heard of him.  Having said that, it is very sad that he is dead at such an age.  I'm sure that all families who have lost a relative at that stage of their lives would be distraught and his family must be feeling the same way.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/23/2144671.htm
Accidental etc.

Apparently he had pneumonia - masseuse would make sense 

 Heath Ledger Charlie Rose Interview Snippet 

the young Heath :-
 Heath Ledger - Two Hands (Interview) 

One for the girls .. 
 Heath Ledger


----------



## barnz2k (23 January 2008)

I actually met him briefly. I was working on a music video he directed, for NFA (from 1200 Techniques).

Judd: Two Hands, A Knights Tale, Casanova, 10 Things I hate about You, Brokeback Mountain, and the next Batman movie, The Dark Knight.


----------



## snorer (23 January 2008)

austar/foxtel currently running a series of his movies on movie 2 channel......Casanova then 10 things I hate about you etc..


----------



## natashia (24 January 2008)

Really so sad. What a loss!! One individual with redeeming qualities thats just started to surface.. My eyes are so sad :crap:


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/?blogentryid=62949&showcomments=true

Some homophobic comments in USA re Heath's role in Brokeback Mtn. (not that I've seen the movie, but by all accounts, the peer reviewed opinion was "brilliant bit of acting").

He took on some brave and unusual roles, that's for sure.  - especially in this day and age of bigotted-often-allegedly-religious-eggheads-US-style  (and/or Fred Nile I guess).



> Following a statement from a US church that Heath Ledger is "in hell" because he played a gay cowboy in Brokeback Mountain, more shocking attacks on the recently-deceased Aussie actor have gone to air in the US.
> Fox News radio host John Gibson is now the target of petitions and angry complaints as people demand an apology for a tasteless swipe he took at Heath on air yesterday.
> 
> After mocking Heath's role in Brokeback Mountain by replaying audio clips from the movie, he also called Heath a "weirdo" with "a serious drug problem," as well as suggesting reasons Heath might have committed suicide — when suicide has not been confirmed as the cause of death. .... etc


----------



## Prospector (25 January 2008)

I did see Brokeback, and yes, he was brilliant.  I read he was devastated he did not win the Oscar for it.  Seems like the masseuse didnt really help in the situation.

Judd, you obviously don't see too many movies I take it!


----------



## barnz2k (26 January 2008)

2020, i heard that too. I hate these F****S.

I still dont see why people from religions should have their opinion on the news for anything. Like when that dumb bitch germaine whatever her name is commented about Steve Irwin. They just comment to be negative and get publicity.. go back to your hole.


----------



## vida (26 January 2008)

Germaine rocks!!!!  She is anything but dumb and she was right about SI.



barnz2k said:


> 2020, i heard that too. I hate these F****S.
> 
> I still dont see why people from religions should have their opinion on the news for anything. Like when that dumb bitch germaine whatever her name is commented about Steve Irwin. They just comment to be negative and get publicity.. go back to your hole.


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

vida said:


> Germaine rocks!!!!  She is anything but dumb and she was right about SI.




OOOOOOhhh, that's bound to not be a popular view.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

vida said:


> Germaine rocks!!!!  She is anything but dumb and she was right about SI.



getting way off topic but .....

Steve ? :engel:  ?
vs Germaine?  :silly: ?
no contest lol

I think you're prodding for a reaction yes vida?

















(then again so was barnz I guess lol)
ok she's not dumb

but she's still a bitch lol


----------



## explod (26 January 2008)

As a brilliant popular talen Heath has reieved anormous press.

It is a dreadful no win and it is unfortunate that the way in which he *may have* died will cause many younger ones to take the wrong message.

A long time ago we had a problem with persons going over the side of the Westgate Bridge.  We noticed a correlation with press reports.  The police Media Division then lobbied the press to delete future references and gradually from 3 to 4 jumps per week it lessened to 1.

It seems to me that there is a growing section of teens who are gloomy on the world outlook and if they think it may be cool to follow a certain behaviour, well nuff said.   

Dont' know what we can do about things on this scale?


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

explod said:


> It is a dreadful no win and it is unfortunate that the way in which he *may have* died will cause many younger ones to take the wrong message.?




I think most people believe that until it is proven otherwise, his death has been a tragic accident.  Even though he is hugely in the public eye, there has never been any story about drug/alcohol abuse in his past.  Young people (well, the ones I have heard from since his death) are more saddened by his loss, rather than the manner in which he died.



explod said:


> It seems to me that there is a growing section of teens who are gloomy on the world outlook and if they think it may be cool to follow a certain behaviour, well nuff said.




That group you are referring to are Emo's, and believe me, they need no assistance - they know far more about such things than we ever will.  The media is much more likely to influence us, than them.    There has been nothing in the manner of Heath Ledger's death that suggests anything other than human error - even the pills which were supposed to have been strewed all over the floor didnt exist - the prescription bottles were full!


----------



## vida (28 January 2008)

I was not just stirring things up. Greer is not a bitch nor is she dumb totally opposite which is why she upsets people who cannot handle her straight talk  



2020hindsight said:


> getting way off topic but .....
> 
> Steve ? :engel:  ?
> vs Germaine?  :silly: ?
> ...


----------



## vida (28 January 2008)

Its hard to believe what we read in the papers. One day its the paramedics arriving before the security guys called by Olsen the next day the papers write the Olsen guys arrived first and had access to the room and cleared the drugs away before anyone else say them.  Who knows what the truth is. One report says the housekeeper could not have heard him snoring so what did she hear and perhaps she heard other sounds from him she calls snoring to cover her lack of attention where she may have acted to rescue him. If she didn't hear anything why did she say she did. Perhaps she just didn't want to be the one who found him dead and thought she would leave it to someone else. There is only conjecture and we can do that endlessly.



Prospector said:


> I think most people believe that until it is proven otherwise, his death has been a tragic accident.  Even though he is hugely in the public eye, there has never been any story about drug/alcohol abuse in his past.  Young people (well, the ones I have heard from since his death) are more saddened by his loss, rather than the manner in which he died.
> 
> 
> 
> That group you are referring to are Emo's, and believe me, they need no assistance - they know far more about such things than we ever will.  The media is much more likely to influence us, than them.    There has been nothing in the manner of Heath Ledger's death that suggests anything other than human error - even the pills which were supposed to have been strewed all over the floor didnt exist - the prescription bottles were full!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

vida said:


> I was not just stirring things up. Greer is not a bitch nor is she dumb totally opposite which is why she upsets people who cannot handle her straight talk



would you accept ... mmm hang on - gotta look it up again - 
"middle-aged pederast" then ? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germaine_Greer


> In 2003, The Beautiful Boy was published, an art history book about the beauty of teenage boys, which is illustrated with 200 photographs of what The Guardian called "succulent teenage male beauty", alleging that Greer had appeared to reinvent herself as a *"middle-aged pederast." *[2] Greer described the book as an attempt to address women's apparent indifference to the teenage boy as a sexual object and to "advance women's reclamation of their capacity for, and right to, visual pleasure" (Greer 2003). The boy pictured on the cover was *Björn Andresen, who has said that the use of his picture is "distasteful", and he was not consulted about its use*. [3] [4]




PS When you said she was right about Irwin was that 
a) Greer :- "The animal world has finally taken its revenge on Irwin".; or 
b) Greer :- "It is disgraceful that it has taken the Australian national portrait gallery six months to exhibit a portrait of this most famous Australian" 




> In September 2006, Greer's column[18] in The Guardian newspaper about the death of Australian Steve Irwin attracted criticism for what was reported as a "distasteful tirade".[19][20] Greer said that "The animal world has finally taken its revenge on Irwin". In an interview with the Nine Network's A Current Affair about her comments, Greer said "I really found the whole Steve Irwin phenomenon embarrassing and I'm not the only person who did"[21] and that she hoped that "exploitative nature documentaries" would now end.[22] Queensland Premier Peter Beattie labelled her comments "stupid" and "insensitive",[23] one of a number of Australian political leaders to make similar comments. While several Australian newspapers reproduced part of her column they also published letters from readers incensed by her comments the following day. Other Australian commentators, such as P. P. McGuinness, the current editor of Quadrant, supported her comments.[24] In a mixed newspaper opinion piece she repeated her criticism of Irwin while saying that it was "disgraceful that it has taken the Australian national portrait gallery six months to" exhibit a portrait of "this most famous Australian". [7]




I possiby agree with her on Howard  - not so sure on Princess Di though , "devious moron" etc  


> In the same month she presented a BBC Radio 4 documentary on the life of American composer and rock guitarist Frank Zappa.[25] She confirmed that she had been a friend of Zappa since the early 1970s and that his orchestral work "G-Spot Tornado" would be played at her funeral.
> 
> In July 2007 Greer attacked the then Australian Prime Minister John Howard over his indigenous intervention policy saying the crisis would be turned into "proliferating catastrophe".[26]
> 
> In August 2007 Greer made comments regarding Princess Diana, calling her a "*devious moron*", a "desperate woman seeking applause", "disturbingly neurotic" and "guileless".[27]




And you say she's not a bitch ... how's this for a comment about a female panel member on a TV talk show ? ..  
maybe not a bitch  - maybe just a "*devious moron*" perhaps ? 


> Her most memorable appearance was in 1995 when Ian Hislop quoted Greer's spat with a fellow broadsheet columnist, Suzanne Moore, which included a reference to Moore wearing "f*ck me shoes".


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 January 2008)

Apparently Heath had a crack addiction which he picked up from filming on the set of broke back mountain  Get it "crack":arsch: addiction.
 Sorry Heath My fault that wasnt very nice:headshake
R.I.P :goodnight


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

> Her most memorable appearance was in 1995 when Ian Hislop quoted Greer's spat with a fellow broadsheet columnist, Suzanne Moore, which included a reference to Moore wearing "f*ck me shoes".



the  above from wiki :-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germaine_Greer

"f*ck me shoes" !! - what the hell are they? lol -  little thin shoulder / ankle straps maybe ?  -  mirrors that reflect her nickers? - 

answer? 
 you'll have to ask Germaine - she's the one with the dirty imagination  



			
				bwacull said:
			
		

> on the set of broke back mountain



m8 - I've been calling it Breakback mountain - then i realised it was from watching too much tennis 

PS Like that one 
bloke goes to the shrink for a psyche test
"ok" says the shrink, "first the picture word association test - what does this remind you of" ?
shows a picture of a circle ... "SEX"  he says - quick as a flash

"mmm How about this?"  and shows him a picture of a square.. "SEX"  he says , ditto.

"mmm , and this " .. a triangle .. "Yep coorh" ... grins, dribbles .. "SEX !"

"I'm sorry sir, but you are a sex maniac, you won't be working here"  the shrink advises him.

"WHATTYA mean!" he retorts - "You're the one drawing all the dirty pictures !!"


----------



## Julia (28 January 2008)

Re Germaine Greer:  she has never been known for her tact and diplomacy.
What she has been known for is her honesty and reluctance to engage in superficial political correctness.

She has a formidable intellect and would make mincemeat of anyone of us on this forum.

Those of you who are so ready with your criticism of her (and I agree that she could perhaps hold her tongue sometimes) are probably too young to appreciate the huge contribution she made to the lives of women everywhere back several decades.
All of us women who now take completely for granted our equal rights with men (though not in the sense of salaries et al) owe Ms Greer a huge debt of gratitude.


----------



## Stan 101 (28 January 2008)

Edited : not in good spirit for the forum...



cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

:topic
vida
continuing the question of "is Germaine a bitch" (important to note that she hasn't said anything against Heath - to my knowledge - and this is off topic - although she would be in form to say something pretty controversail / outrageous about someone who had recently died)  - I post this because I really took offence at her comments about SI, and vida, you have taken her side in this.  

some quick polls

a) is Germaine a bitch
b) is Princess Di a devious moron  (as claimed by Germaine Greer, 2007)
c) mu / other  - although since person a said that of person b, then arguably one or other of a or b should be right yes?

when is the best time to insult people 
a) whilst they are alive
b) immediately after they have died when their family including young kids is distraught (in case of SI) 
c) wait a year or so (in case of Princess Di) - though she no doubt said something earlier as well 

who is more likely to get the biggest funeral 
a) Steve Irwin 
b) Princess Di
c) Germaine Greer?

Back on topic - Heath was bludy fantastic - I take it we agree on that at least?


----------



## barnz2k (29 January 2008)

LOL i guess it was bait. I don't really know anything about Greer but I couldn't stand when she made that comment - if thats your opinion whatever but don't make comments like that in public when people are mourning them.

Steve did a load of good for the environment, and most of the loads of cash he earned went back into his park, and to his crew. He is a champion.

And was basically just a comparison to these idiots, he played a gay cow boy who gives a F**K? That gives them the right to try and picket his funeral? F**K OFF!


----------



## Prospector (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Those of you who are so ready with your criticism of her (and I agree that she could perhaps hold her tongue sometimes) are probably too young to appreciate the huge contribution she made to the lives of women everywhere back several decades.
> All of us women who now take completely for granted our equal rights with men (though not in the sense of salaries et al) owe Ms Greer a huge debt of gratitude.




Yes Julia, that is absolutely true.  Germaine Greer is now an angry, grumpy, frumpy lady, but years ago, someone had to shake the tree 'in the old days' in order to get change for women's rights.  

When my mother was studying, she received a higher grade than a male; he was allowed to do the course that she wanted to do, however she wasn't because, well, "all you will do is get married and have babies so why would you want to do this study?" 

She had to give up work when she got married because, well, "why would you want to work when you have a husband to take care of you!"   "What, why should you get the same money as Joe Blow (apologies Joe! ), you are a woman" (despite the fact that Joe is doing exactly the same work and is the same age)

Young women (and probably all men!) take for granted equality but this would not be happening without a revolutionary style movement - change such as this would never happen nicely, it needed a radical approach - she (and others) had to be revolutionary and aggressive to make it happen.  Coz those men had to be dragged kicking and screaming into accepting this.  And some still haven't!

I guess in the old days though, revolutionaries were killed before they got old and grumpy!


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

well the world is never going to be the way many of us would like, and so those women who fought hard to get something more have a right to be grumpy when most of the rest of the world is being complacent & mediocre

I don't believe Germaine is an angry nor frumpy woman. I saw her on The ABC Book Group with Jennifer Byrne and she looked more fab than anyone else there, very stylish, unpretentiously natural and had them all focussing on her every word - she was marvellous in the way she supported her opinions - the panel really enjoyed her company it was clear as a bell they loved her..

Usually she gets asked by media to comment on sensitive topics and probably in a way that might make her a bit edgy so she comes across angry in the way she is reported. I wouldn't take the way journos interpret her seriously

She isn't afraid to speak out when asked her opinion no matter what the timing.  I was thinking exactly the same thoughts about Steve and then I saw them published with Greer's name and I was enthralled with her gutsiness

Steve didn't do a thing for animals - they did it all for him!! Made him famous - and she only said that thing about his portrait because it was obvious - he was famous after all, there is no question about that, but so what!! Anyone can be famous these days, some more than others and it doesn't mean anything just bumps up their bank account & ego and stupid people fall 4 it



Prospector said:


> Yes Julia, that is absolutely true.  Germaine Greer is now an angry, grumpy, frumpy lady, but years ago, someone had to shake the tree 'in the old days' in order to get change for women's rights.
> 
> When my mother was studying, she received a higher grade than a male; he was allowed to do the course that she wanted to do, however she wasn't because, well, "all you will do is get married and have babies so why would you want to do this study?"
> 
> ...


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

Noteworthy revolutionaries these days only get angry with themselves and overdo drugs as in the case of gutsy gorgeous Heath Ledger. What a terrible waste of a wonderful young life. At least he lived long enough to have Matilda who will learn about him only through others & films, so so sad for her but fabulous at the same time to have such a geat legacy. Snap with HiraniTL



Prospector said:


> Yes Julia, that is absolutely true.  Germaine Greer is now an angry, grumpy, frumpy lady, but years ago, someone had to shake the tree 'in the old days' in order to get change for women's rights.
> 
> When my mother was studying, she received a higher grade than a male; he was allowed to do the course that she wanted to do, however she wasn't because, well, "all you will do is get married and have babies so why would you want to do this study?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan 101 (29 January 2008)

vida said:


> Steve didn't do a thing for animals - they did it all for him!!




Now I really have to stop you there..Firstly I have no opinion either way on the guy Steve Erwin was, I feel his wife is a complete nutbag (asking for tv psychics to channel Steve at Australia zoo the other week. Bleeding her daughter and hocking off books before her husband has even started decomposing), and unfortunately feel that poor child may one day be checking into Betty Ford, but I digress.


Steve Irwin bought up untold acres of prime vegetated land for use as sanctuaries for native flora and fauna worldwide. Do a little research. 
What have you done for the earth of late?



cheers,


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

You mean his zoo where he kept wild animals in captivity and showed them off and got photographed with them as if he was their creator and rescuer etc while they squirmed and would have loved to kill him. There were better alternatives if he wanted to help animals. See what David Attenborough did - even David suggested that Steve was wrong in all his interventions - rather disastrous he said or some words to that effect, disturbing nature not helping

I am a vegetarian and do not consume any animal products and try to avoid all animal byproducts - I do as much as I can.  Have been an activist at some stages and I have been an active member of the Greens Party in organising fundraising and attending events and whatever I can. I participate in my small ways where I believe ethically informed people do a lot of good ...

Yes I am sorry for the little Irwin girl too - and now there is Heath's little girl lost as well but I suspect that her mother will not push her out there to spin money and become a circus act as this Irwin mother has done.. she is moronic




Stan 101 said:


> Now I really have to stop you there..Firstly I have no opinion either way on the guy Steve Erwin was, I feel his wife is a complete nutbag (asking for tv psychics to channel Steve at Australia zoo the other week. Bleeding her daughter and hocking off books before her husband has even started decomposing), and unfortunately feel that poor child may one day be checking into Betty Ford, but I digress.
> 
> 
> Steve Irwin bought up untold acres of prime vegetated land for use as sanctuaries for native flora and fauna worldwide. Do a little research.
> ...


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

Why don't people try to find out about the real person Greer is rather than attack her for her opinions which are at often unpopular but fearlessly truthful ... she is one person that many simply love to hate because they are too weak minded to understand what she is really saying, too dumbfounded that anyone dares speak their mind like that to really listen and appreciate. She spends a fortune on preserving her rainforest and works very hard & gives and clearly not receives as much acclaim & financial reward as Mr Irwin

"Germaine Greer Speaks at Writtle College
December, 2007

Germaine Greer gave an interesting talk to over 220 members of the Essex Agricultural Society and their guests on Wednesday 5th December.  Professor Greer, who is widely regarded as one of the most significant feminist voices of the 20th century, spoke about the piece of rainforest she owns in South East Queensland, and how she is now trying to return it to its original state, after years of being used for dairy farming. 

During the evening Germaine Greer presented a cheque for £10,000 on behalf of the Essex Agricultural Society to the Essex YFC towards the cost of their new building. "


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

vida 
Praise Germaine if you wish

but if you have any influence with her
tell her she (and you) can desist from pouring acid on the Irwins ( for mine) 
It is not a becoming trait, and is unlikely to endear her to Aussies who live in Aussie. 

Back on thread
How about Major Michael Mori for Aussie of the Year


----------



## Stan 101 (29 January 2008)

vida said:


> You mean his zoo where he kept wild animals in captivity and showed them off and got photographed with them as if he was their creator and rescuer etc while they squirmed and would have loved to kill him.




No I mean WORLDWIDE for animals to roam free and forage for their own food in their own untouched environments. Please don't put words in my mouth. I have no idea where they have been.




> See what David Attenborough did




Used caged animals for his documentaries... Yes, Yes I know. That, that conniving old dog... and here I was thinking he sat out in the deepest jungles for years on end waiting for a south Panamanian gnat to hop past his lense.  The BBC is in the world of excrement for falsifying and deceiving the audience.
_*"The BBC admitted yesterday that the snake was actually a captive animal taken from a snake farm and carefully placed on the rock in the South African desert so that Attenborough could agitate it into spitting for the cameras."*_ http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article3137651.ece
Is this how one spells hypocritical? You'd better start waving your bean curd and hemp batten at the old boy...or should I say Lucifer himself... If he gets away with this, there's no telling where or when he might stop.





> I am a vegetarian and do not consume any animal products and try to avoid all animal byproducts - I do as much as I can.




Ironically, vegans must be as disgusted in you as you in me..



> I have been an active member of the Greens Party in organizing fund raising and attending events and whatever I can.




The greens couldn't take a flying frig at a rolling donut. It is all pie in the sky stuff with no fundamental fiscal or social policy to support them. The greens would implode if they ever received any real power.
Good to know they are there though. You are right. Someone's got to do it... I just don't like being around large groups of people who don't use deodorant anymore. But that's just me.


cheers,


----------



## Seaking (29 January 2008)

vida said:


> You mean his zoo where he kept wild animals in captivity and showed them off and got photographed with them as if he was their creator and rescuer etc while they squirmed and would have loved to kill him.




http://www.abc.net.au/rural/qld/content/2006/s1733536.htm


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

Lots of people with money invest in conservation but don't call themselves 'conservationists'.  Bill Gates does his bit and many others who don't blow their trumpets so much about it. If Steve had his way he would have purchased Australia and called it Irwania and thumped his chest at us. 



Seaking said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/rural/qld/content/2006/s1733536.htm


----------



## Julia (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> vida
> Praise Germaine if you wish
> 
> but if you have any influence with her
> ...



Just because you disagree with Vida does not mean she is not entitled to her opinion.  You don't have a monopoly on the right to an opinion.



> Back on thread
> How about Major Michael Mori for Aussie of the Year



What on earth are you talking about?
He's not even an Aussie !!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/29/2148987.htm?section=justin


> Ledger had charisma as 'natural as gravity'
> Posted 8 hours 58 minutes ago
> Updated 8 hours 37 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan 101 (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> What on earth are you talking about?
> He's not even an Aussie !!!




I'm with 2020 on this. That man put his career on the line for all Australians basic right to a fair trial and much more like actually being charged for something, anything before being detained for 5 years in a modern day hell on earth.

Cheers,


----------



## Stan 101 (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/29/2148987.htm?section=justin




If only he'd applied himself more in "makeup application 101."


cheers,


----------



## Julia (29 January 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> I'm with 2020 on this. That man put his career on the line for all Australians basic right to a fair trial and much more like actually being charged for something, anything before being detained for 5 years in a modern day hell on earth.
> 
> Cheers,



Doesn't make him eligible for *Australian*
of the year.
And wasn't he simply doing his job in the same way that every lawyer is supposed to in terms of providing the very best service he can for his client?


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Just because you disagree with Vida does not mean she is not entitled to her opinion.  You don't have a monopoly on the right to an opinion.



Julia 
Vida's entitled to her opinion - shame it's so insulting of the Irwins, and shame it's not a bit better informed that's all. 

She continues to insult the Irwins- 
It has come to the point where I'm not insusted.
To be insulted I would have to respect someone's opinion.

Question is that it's obvious she knows little of what they have done / continue to do.

She praises Greer's efforts with rehabilitating a patch of forest

but ignores the Irwins who have done ... 100 times as much sheesh.- and stay here and work hard at it. 



Seaking said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/rural/qld/content/2006/s1733536.htm




Thanks seaking.  



> 2006:- The world-renown British naturalist David Bellamy says he admired the way Steve Irwin invested some of his huge television earnings into the environment, particularly through Wildlife Warriors Worldwide. WWW was founded in 2002 by Steve and Terri Irwin. *It currently (2006) owns 90,000 ha of land as safe wildlife havens in southern and western Queensland and other countries. * It also funds an animal hospital and assists in conservation work in India, Indonesia and South Africa. It's where Steve Irwin's family wants tributes and donations to go following his death.



--
http://www.australiazoo.com.au/conservation/programs/habitat.php


> Heathland
> 250 acres.
> Purchased 2002.
> Most endangered Sunshine Coast habitat type.
> ...






> Iron Bark Station
> 
> 3450 acres. Great dividing Range, where East coast meets dry West.
> purchased-325 acres in 1994 to save a dwindling koala population- less than 12 left.
> ...





> Westbore
> 
> 83 000 acres Located in the south western corner of Queensland in the most endangered habitat type in Australia.
> Known as the "Brigalow Belt" (Acacia Woodland).
> ...




vida 
Irwins ...90,00ha. in 2006 
You sure you've researched the Irwins? 
Suggest that when you have a chance and it's ready - consider booking into one of their "educational facilities" maybe?


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Doesn't make him eligible for *Australian*
> of the year.
> And wasn't he simply doing his job in the same way that every lawyer is supposed to in terms of providing the very best service he can for his client?




You mean if he's not Aussie
 he can't be Aussie of the year ???

no kidding Julia !!
hot diggity dog - I never thought of that .


----------



## Stan 101 (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Doesn't make him eligible for *Australian*
> of the year.
> And wasn't he simply doing his job in the same way that every lawyer is supposed to in terms of providing the very best service he can for his client?



Good points both, though I see it through a slightly different filter than you. 

No he is not eligible so let's make him a honorary citizen of this country and pay him, in my most humblest opinion, his dues.
Yes, he was simply doing his job. And what a crappy job it was. Probably ruined his career for doing that job of his. It took a strong man. A brave and fearless man to stand up for his client so steadfastly. Flaunting his employer and his country's want to crucify a still innocent man (remember, Hicks still hadn't been charged. Hence truly innocent in the eyes of the law at that point) with the grit and determination of a moral and decent man knowing he was on a hiding to nothing and still continued with undoubtedly many sleepless nights away from his family.
Yes he just did his job, but the burden he carried. I'm sure many a human being faced with a similar task would have kept a low profile, been seen to have gone through the motions yet never took the client's wellbeing into any real consideration. You know, appease the generals and appease the bar...Get the case over with, probably get a promotion for not rocking the boat, then on to the next trial.

I don't expect many to agree. Being held at a border crossing for only a few hours in a foreign country can make one think how much your country really cares... 5 years is a long time to wait for your government to give a damn for you.


cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

:topic 
Stan 101
at least the Aus lawyers recognised him...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Mori


> Presented in June 2007 with an honorary membership of the Australian Bar Association for his defence of David Hicks.[8] In October 2007 Mori was awarded a civil justice award from the Australian Lawyers Alliance as "recognition by the legal profession of unsung heroes who, despite personal risk or sacrifice, have fought to preserve individual rights, human dignity or safety".[9]




PS gee this Aussie of the year thing is a widely distributed thread lol - like bludy grounsel!


----------



## barnz2k (30 January 2008)

PS: I AM vegan and Steve did a LOT of good. Many of the animals in his park are rescued or removed (he took crocs out local rivers etc rather than having someone shoot it!). I'm not a big fan of Zoos, but conservation parks (more what his place is) are necessary now because of other influences humans have had.
He likes the spot light for sure, and he used it for the better.


----------



## Stan 101 (30 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS gee this Aussie of the year thing is a widely distributed thread lol - like bludy grounsel!




And I'm willing to make a fool's guess you had something to do with every outbreak of it. Just like in this thread 


On Julia's point on Vida: For sure she is entitled to her opinion just like everyone else. It's great to hear other views. Just expect the odd retort if some of what's said is fiction.

cheers,


----------



## vida (30 January 2008)

I think Major Mori did a lot more than just his job.  He put his career on the line and committed his life to the fight for justice for David Hicks over those years. He is an outstanding person, an excellent and heroic advocate for his very endangered troubled vulnerable client whose government deserted him.


----------



## vida (30 January 2008)

Crocodile tears - blog by Jack Marx 

We're a fickle mob, yes we are. Back in 2004, we were lining up to crucify Steve Irwin for apparently endangering the life of his infant son, Bob, during a televised incident that made world news. Today, the same man is "our Steve", "Irwin the superstar", a "phenomenon", an "Aussie hero", an "Australian legend", "our man", "our lovable larrikin" - not a hint of the scornful regard in which we held him just two years ago, replaced with a no less cynical sauce that borders on complete insanity, today's papers once again so choked with teary tributes and agonised eulogies I can't even bring myself to search for the rest of the news. This is the way of things in the 21st Century - death, far more newsworthy than life, sucks the frankness and honesty clean out of the media. 

Now, for heaven's sake, don't commit the error of thinking I'm kicking Irwin here. I liked Steve Irwin - or, at least, I liked his public persona. I didn't know him personally, so I can't speak of him intimately (as many others appear to be comfortable doing). But everyone I know who knew him, or who met him in passing, seemed determined to impress upon me the news that he was as good a bloke as he seemed. While not moved to tears by his death (I didn't know him, you see), I can at least say I'm sorry he's gone, and that I feel for his wife and children. Who wouldn't? 

But what winds me up about celebrity death these days is the manner in which the frauds in the media fair blow their loads in the "outpouring of grief" that has became standard issue since Diana's sick and prolonged exit. Footage runs in slow motion as pianos tinkle, while every columnist with the imagination of a duck jumps up for their own gooey turn at the pulpit in a free-to-air funeral service that never ends. 

During these times, anyone who dares speak his or her mind, giving an honest opinion unbothered by the forced public ceremony of misery, is howled down as a creep and a heretic by the very people who are being the fakes.

Germaine Greer is someone who has never ceased to speak her mind - if she feels strongly about something, you can depend upon her to voice it, and she doesn't care how many public hankies are filled with snot as a result. Today, Greer hasn't disappointed her own reputation, adding a touch of vinegar to the volumes of syrup that we've endured since Monday. Those journalists carrying Irwin's casket have dropped their charge in pursuit of the gatecrasher, the "outpouring of grief" suddenly morphing into an explosion of sanctimonious outrage.

Loudest of all is the Melbourne Herald Sun, who report today that "a storm of fury has erupted over Germaine Greer's criticism of Steve Irwin". In fact, the "storm" was induced by The Herald Sun's own journalists, jumping on the phone to extract whatever inclement weather they could muster from interested (or otherwise) parties. It was a piece whose opinion was decided with or without the phone calls, editorialising thusly:

"The expat Aussie, known more these days for her regular bashing of her homeland...hit below the belt as she accused Irwin of sending the wrong message to kids." 

This is interesting, for, two years ago, The Herald Sun led the witchhunt for Irwin, Jill Singer hooking in good and proper in an editorial headlined: "Dad's a Drongo". In contrast to Greer's "scathing attack", which at least had the temper to go the issue and not the man, Singer's piece referred to Irwin as "simple-minded", "Neanderthal", "a Tarzanesque, chest-beating reductionist", a "dangerous dropkick" and a "dill", before going on to declare that "this foolish pair" of parents were setting a lousy example indeed, their actions comparable to some of the world's more loathed personages:

"Steve has a lot in common with his heroes. John Howard toughens up the babies of asylum seekers by locking them behind razor wire from the time they're born, while George Bush assures the world that Iraqi and Afghani babies must be bombed for their own good."

The piece went on to compare Irwin to Michael Jackson. 

I'm not saying Singer's piece was any more or less worthy than Greer's - in fact, I can appreciate both opinions, particularly today. If Irwin's death teaches us anything at all, it's that no situation involving wild animals is as "under control" as Steve would have liked us to believe back in 2004. If he could speak today, I'm convinced he'd agree that it was better the 'unexpected' happened when it did rather than when it simply might have. 

What's happened between then and now? Nothing much, really - Irwin never changed his approach to life, and, as far as I know, never issued anything close to an apology for the way he lived. 

What's changed is that, today, he's dead, and death sells by the bushell.

But you can't sell a dead "drongo", so it's "hero", "legend" and "larrikin" all the way, and anyone who doesn't toe that line is a creep.

How pathetic. 

Posted by Jack Marx 
September 6, 2006 10:17 AM


----------



## Prospector (30 January 2008)

vida said:


> I think Major Mori did a lot more than just his job.  He put his career on the line and committed his life to the fight for justice for David Hicks over those years. He is an outstanding person, an excellent and heroic advocate for his very endangered troubled vulnerable client whose government deserted him.




I agree Mori is an amazing person, but wouldn't he have been ordered by US Marines to defend Hicks?  And once that happens, as a Marine lawyer he would have to do his utmost to do that, or be courtmartialled himself?  

I will throw in another line on this that has just occurred to me; maybe the US Government had to have someone like Mori defend Hicks, so whatever the outcome, they could wash their hands and say, 'well, if Mori couldnt do it, no-one could, and weren't we good to Hicks by letting Mori try?'

Back to the initial thread, Agro, what is with the photos?


----------



## vida (30 January 2008)

He didn't just defend Hicks pursuant to his job brief, he did a lot more. He travelled campaigning and pressuring for support in australia and usa - he did untold work far outside his brief as a lawyer. He got involved in the politics, commentating, giving interviews on media about Hick's rights, he left no stone unturned - he was simply incredible and much more than his job.  

I can't believe people just don't appreciate all he did that he absolutely did not have to do. In fact he spent a lot of his own money doing things far outside his job brief - he did amazing work that was not motivated by simply his duty to his job but his passionate undying desire for justice 



Prospector said:


> I agree Mori is an amazing person, but wouldn't he have been ordered by US Marines to defend Hicks?  And once that happens, as a Marine lawyer he would have to do his utmost to do that, or be courtmartialled himself?
> 
> I will throw in another line on this that has just occurred to me; maybe the US Government had to have someone like Mori defend Hicks, so whatever the outcome, they could wash their hands and say, 'well, if Mori couldnt do it, no-one could, and weren't we good to Hicks by letting Mori try?'
> 
> Back to the initial thread, Agro, what is with the photos?


----------



## vida (30 January 2008)

I attended this opening tonight (see below blurb) and was astonished to find that Germaine had inspired the artist and there was at number 1 a fab doll sculpture creation of Germ's as she was in her 1970s famous nude photograph and also a doll sculpture creation nearby at number 18 of Steve with his a penis stretching out wrapped around a crocodile giving it the roll all the time holding a little baby in the palm of his hand.  $1,200 each !!! cool !

********************************************************

Gallery 1 
Cecilia Fogelberg, Super Groupie
The first show at Craft Victoria with its own My Space page and Guitar Solo opening ‘speech' will also be our first exhibition for 2008. Cecilia Fogelberg brings Rock ‘n' Roll to Craft Victoria with hand-stitched sculptures of her favourite Australian Rock Gods including Bon Scott, Nick Cave , Ian Rilen, Tex Perkins and Angry Anderson. The sculptures have been inspired by arch-feminist Germaine Greer - the original ‘super groupie' - and encourage an active female aestheticism. Taking the form of ‘collector dolls', the sculptures are either full-sized figures or singular parts of the male anatomy. Fogelberg studied at the Victorian College of the Arts and has exhibited in Craft Victoria's annual showcase of the best graduate work from around the state – Fresh! The exhibition will be opened by legendary musician Spencer P. Jones ( Beasts of Bourbon ) and will be followed by an After Party at Cherry Bar , featuring X and The Rackets .

To be opened on Wednesday 30 January by  Spencer P. Jones ( Beasts of Bourbon ).


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

Lol - enjoyed your #57 post, vida
#58 was pretty good too - especially if you have a sense of humour like Steve did


----------



## dalek (30 January 2008)

This thread is becoming, at best confused, and possibly bizarre (what's with the pictures ??) 
But I can see the beginnings of a mini series of "The life & Times of Heath Ledger" starring Michael Mori as HL and Germaine Greer as the crocodile.


----------



## Julia (30 January 2008)

dalek said:


> This thread is becoming, at best confused, and possibly bizarre (what's with the pictures ??)
> But I can see the beginnings of a mini series of "The life & Times of Heath Ledger" starring Michael Mori as HL and Germaine Greer as the crocodile.



Thanks for making me laugh, Dalek.  That's pretty funny.
You could direct it.  But only if you promise not to include any videos from U-Tube.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

dalek said:


> This thread is becoming, at best confused, and possibly bizarre (what's with the pictures ??)
> But I can see the beginnings of a mini series of "The life & Times of Heath Ledger" starring Michael Mori as HL and Germaine Greer as the crocodile.



ROFL
I think we'd better cancel all future Australian-of-the-Year awards. lol.

more seriously ....
No doubt one day I'll watch his Joker role in the next Batman thingo "Dark Knight" whatever.    It will take on a special significance - since it seems the dark side of the character - plus his perfectionism / professionalism etc - kept his mind working to the point that he couldn't sleep - hence one thing lead to another - sleeping tablets - accidental death etc .  

Jack Nicholson said he warned him not to use em. (as I recall the radio article anyway - others around here disagree with me) .  Jack said he nearly had a crash whilst using them 

Anyway, agro , I think your pictures are in poor taste  - not funny, just poor taste (for mine) .


----------



## Joe Blow (30 January 2008)

I didn't find those photos amusing either and have removed them.

Whether you liked Heath Ledger as an actor or not, whether you care about his demise or not, I don't think we should be making fun of or mocking him in death. I know it was probably meant light heartedly but I still don't think it's appropriate.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

As they say, he took on some tough / demanding roles.  
And it could be they indirectly took the ultimate toll on him  

http://boards.ign.com/dc_universe_board/b8262/123561129/r147547536/



> Joker is the next villian in the batman movie sequel
> ......"A Grim Jester" is what Nolan Definitly looking for, because he doesn't want this joker to look or act similar as Jack Nicholsn portrayed him in the first batman movie. I look forward to see Ledger playing this role. And Nolan will look for a darker and more sinister joker than ever


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> I didn't find those photos amusing either and have removed them.
> 
> Whether you liked Heath Ledger as an actor or not, whether you care about his demise or not, I don't think we should be making fun of or mocking him in death. I know it was probably meant light heartedly but I still don't think it's appropriate.




Thanks Joe, thought they were pretty crappy really. Not even sure if they could be deemed light hearted, but rather totally inappropriate!


----------



## natashia (31 January 2008)

TV airs Ledger drug video
PETA HELLARD

January 31, 2008 12:00am
US CELEBRITY gossip show Entertainment Tonight have aired a video allegedly showing Australian actor Heath Ledger snorting drugs at a Hollywood party.

Entertainment Tonight, which reportedly paid $US200,000 ($224,767) for the clip, aired the footage of Ledger allegedly on a drug binge at a Hollywood hotel. 
US program Entertainment Tonight said the Australian network Channel Nine also planned to air the scandalous footage - allegedly taken at Los Angeles celebrity hangout Chateau Marmont in January last year - in its news bulletin tonight.

Entertainment Tonight showed clips of the footage - where Ledger is seen and heard talking about his drug habits - during the east coast version of its bulletin.

The footage was not shown in the west coast edition of the program - with legal pressure believed to have been applied to the American program.

Entertainment Tonight reportedly paid almost $A225,000 for the tape but Nine Los Angeles bureau chief Rob Penfold told News Limited that the video was not bought.

"Definitely not," he said this afternoon.

"There was absolutely no money involved at all."

Penfold said the network planned to air footage from the tape in tonight's bulletin. 

"This tape has been in circulation and a lot of people have been trying to get hold of it," he said.

"It was always going to surface.

"It would appear that what the magazines have been writing about (Ledger's alleged drug addiction) has been true." 

The west coast edition of Entertainment Tonight said the program would air the footage in tomorrow night's episode


----------



## vida (31 January 2008)

What's the big deal - hasn't anyone ever seen a person do drugs before ? People should get out more and leave poor Heath alone. The media is getting grosser and grosser by the minute, selling mags with such tripe! Gutter press



natashia said:


> TV airs Ledger drug video
> PETA HELLARD
> 
> January 31, 2008 12:00am
> ...


----------



## cordelia (31 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> no kidding Julia !!
> hot diggity dog - I never thought of that .




oh dear........hot diggity dog..where is that from


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 January 2008)

cordelia said:


> oh dear........hot diggity dog..where is that from




cordelia
where is it from? 
you might be too young - 
it was a song in 1956 

 Perry Como ~ Hot Diggity (Dog Ziggity Boom) (1956)


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

vida said:


> What's the big deal - hasn't anyone ever seen a person do drugs before ? People should get out more and leave poor Heath alone. The media is getting grosser and grosser by the minute, selling mags with such tripe! Gutter press



:iagree:

(PS although to be honest I've never seen anyone do cocaine lol - obviously I don;t get around as much as you do vida)


----------



## natashia (1 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> :iagree:
> 
> (PS although to be honest I've never seen anyone do cocaine lol - obviously I don;t get around as much as you do vida)




Umm!! the great media in first hand destruction!!! So what the donkeys are saying is that Heath was 26 when this video was shot and if it is something he USED to do for 20 years then he would have had to be 2-3 years old when he started . 

"TOO FUNNY" - My wager is the media are on some hard stuff to be having such a sensational imagination!!!:mexico:


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

natashia said:


> he USED to do for 20 years then he would have had to be 2-3 years old when he started .
> 
> is the media are on some hard stuff to be having such a sensational imagination




lol spot on natashia
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/01/2152200.htm?section=justin


> *Hollywood anger over Ledger 'drug' video*
> Posted 4 hours 13 minutes ago
> Updated 3 hours 30 minutes ago
> 
> ...






> "but he can be heard admitting to smoking marijuana in the past"



how low can they go

meanwhile ninemsn - has " someone voted the worst James Bond girl ever" etc 

I once heard Channel 9  admit that they don't intend their "News" to educate or inform - that it is primarily to "entertain" - 

Question - Why would anyone watch 9 etc in preference to ABC?  who are the last vestige of decency in the media if you ask me. 
best 8 cents I've spent today! ( although it's gone up to  14cents or some such) 



> he USED to do for 20 years then he would have had to be 2-3 years old when he started



PS Hell, when I was a lad way back we used to smoke gerbera stems with dried cowdung lol.   Good way to ensure you didn't take up serious smoking  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=88173&highlight=gossip#post88173


----------



## natashia (1 February 2008)

You know what my thoughts/take are?  Is that one day there will be such a backfire/boomerang when one individual whether involved or not pulls a knife or gun  :badass: to one of the papparraZiT’S and all hell breaks loose. Just a matter of time!!

The extent these pap’s are going to just to get there sausage filled is freaking preposterous.


----------



## dalek (1 February 2008)

natashia said:


> The extent these pap’s are going to just to get there sausage filled is freaking preposterous.




Gee, I hope the sausage filling goes down the line when I buy my next newspaper !!
Woo Hoo !! Mrs Dalek


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

natashia said:


> The extent these pap’s are going to just to get there sausage filled is freaking preposterous.



I can imagine when the Chasers get back ....
maybe something like...
"read all about it ! paps involved in another smear campaign"


----------



## Happy (1 February 2008)

And what lessons from this tragedy to us, boys and girls?

Stay clear of drugs, to live healthy and happy life.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/02/2152744.htm?section=justin


> Williams has 'broken heart' over Ledger's death
> Posted 3 hours 44 minutes ago
> Updated 3 hours 29 minutes ago
> *In her first statement since the death of her former companion Heath Ledger, actress Michelle Williams said she is suffering from a broken heart *and asked for privacy for her and daughter Matilda.
> ...






			
				happy said:
			
		

> And what lessons from this tragedy to us, boys and girls?  Stay clear of drugs, to live healthy and happy life.



PS Happy, not sure anyone is saying that recreational drugs were to blame?  Are they?  - not that I disgaree with your comment in general. (moderation in the case of booze )


----------



## natashia (2 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/02/2152744.htm?section=justin
> 
> 
> 
> PS Happy, not sure anyone is saying that recreational drugs were to blame?  Are they?  - not that I disgaree with your comment in general. (moderation in the case of booze )




Ahuh thats right 2020 and it's no ones business if one chooses to be *happy* whilst getting a kick on high...not one can do diddly squat unless they choose to get their sheet together!!!!

*And what lessons from this tragedy to us, boys and girls?
Stay clear of drugs, to live healthy and happy life*

Yup thats right live healthy and happy so we can be fit to knock the sausage of the paps from here to timbucktoo


----------



## vida (3 February 2008)

Staying clear of drugs involves abstaining from every drug? like caffeine, gambling, money, s/trading, tobacco, sugar, alcohol and even love is a drug according to some old crooner brian ferry i think twas - anything in moderation is probably ok but smoking is never ok not even one I am told by my health adviser ... 



natashia said:


> Ahuh thats right 2020 and it's no ones business if one chooses to be *happy* whilst getting a kick on high...not one can do diddly squat unless they choose to get their sheet together!!!!
> 
> *And what lessons from this tragedy to us, boys and girls?
> Stay clear of drugs, to live healthy and happy life*
> ...


----------

